
The fiddling with temperature data is a big science scandal - emeraldd
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/earth/environment/globalwarming/11395516/The-fiddling-with-temperature-data-is-the-biggest-science-scandal-ever.html
======
drallison
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Booker](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Booker).
His article is unworthy of your time. Likewise for Paul Homewood
([http://johncanning.net/wp/?p=1924](http://johncanning.net/wp/?p=1924),
[https://denierlist.wordpress.com/2015/02/11/paul-
homewood/](https://denierlist.wordpress.com/2015/02/11/paul-homewood/)).

